# Ipad2 App



## Ruthi2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah ha.....thank you Siobhanwf. However I hope you will bare with me on this issue. To send this 'new thread' I followed the link that came with the notification email from ExptForum, and yes, was able to: easily either reply directly to your thread - or in this case navigate my way around to find the Welcome Inn, and find that elusive green button  HOWEVER, up until now, I have been using the ExpatForum App for the iPad2..... And there is definitely NO green button....and after much navigation I really can't find anyway that gives me access to starting a 'new thread'. Is this the way the app is supposed to be set up? Or is there anyone out there that has mastered the App?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Ruth - I tried the iPad app for the Expat site and found it did not behave very well, much easier on the computer.


----------



## Ruthi2 (Jul 12, 2012)

anapedrosa said:


> Ruth - I tried the iPad app for the Expat site and found it did not behave very well, much easier on the computer.


Well thats a shame, but at least it makes me feel a little better about my 'vastly none existent technical abilities'


----------

